# Foot tingling?



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

I have been horribly stressed and anxious the past few days. Yesterday my foot started to tingle and it still is today. It feels like it is half asleep and the sensation seems to travel and get weaker then stronger. Can stress and anxiety cause this??


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

You might want to look at this site: http://www.npadnews.com/anxiety-symptoms.asp It lists tingling in feet as anxiety symptom--and that's just one out of so many. Take care, I know how anxiety feels.


----------



## Tlyon (Feb 20, 2001)

Lauralee,I don't know if it is caused by stress or not. That has been happening to me for about 4 weeks now. It started in my fingers in my left hand, then moved to my right. My thought was carpel tunnel, but it just doesn't fit. Then it started happening in my feet. I went to the doctor, had some tests run, all of them came back normal. Some days it is worse then others. It could very well be stress in my case too, but now the stress factors are pretty much gone. I don't know how old you are, but it is also one of symptoms of menopause. It is also a symptom of FM, and a million other things. If youhappen to come up with some answers I sure would love to hear it, cause no one else (MD's) seem too alarmed about it. The strange thing is, about every two years or so, I will have some very odd physical aliment, that no one knows what it is. Hopefully, this will disapper, and suddenly as it arrived. I am sorry you have this, but also somewhat relived to know that I am not alone.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Some people seem to have a lot more awareness of subtle changes in their bodies, which may be happening to a lot of other people who don't notice it. I figure those of us with IBS notice all sorts of feelings more often and wouldn't be surprised if that adds to a general anxiety. Also, general anxiety is not necessarily related to "stressful" events but can be that some people have minds/bodies that react in a more foreceful and protracted way to events. Take care.


----------



## Tlyon (Feb 20, 2001)

california,I have often thought just that. I think I really may be more "aware" then most people. That could be a good or a bad thing. I even suggested that to several doctors. Of course they think that I am crazy. Sometimes it feels as if I am. I do notice however, that if I try very hard to not notice it, I don't. This is not to say that you shouldn't pay attention to your body. But if you have had things checked out, and nothings wrong.....


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Day 4 now and my foot is still tingling. This is just too weird.Tlyon, I am 35 so a bit young for menopause, but I've read perimenopause can start as early as 35. I certainly hope not. I don't want at least 15 years of weird things happening!!I'm glad the doctors don't seem too alarmed about tingling. I don't have any other unusual symptoms, I'm just so stressed and anxious. The anxiety is getting a lot better but the stress will be ongoing for at least a few more months.California123, thank you for the link. That is the most thorough list of symptoms I've ever seen.I agree that I am more aware of things happening in my body than a lot of people are. I notice every little thing. I am getting better about not panicking every single time so I guess there may be hope for me yet.


----------

